# X-men 3



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

X-men 3 is a descent enough movie. The plot is kind of tired, and the cast was not refreshed very well for this sequel. What I mean is that not many new characters where introduced. There surprises when some characters are eliminated, but overall the plot is predictable. The movie was not as good the original, but better then the 2nd release. I guess this movie takes the plot of evil humans trying to eliminate the mutants a little over the top. Even with this less then positive review on the plot, It is still one of the better superhero movies out there. That could be another topic for discussion, but X-men should be on o the better of that genera.
Video was good with deep blacks. I thought the computer graphics and special effects are on par with today’s movies. Most movies that are produced to be block-busters today are transferred to DVD in way that they all produce pretty much the same image. This movie is no different. I would not consider it reference material, but it is very much acceptable.
The Audio was great. This is where action movies of today can separate themselves. I thought the use of surrounds was plenty without being over done. The use of the subwoofer was never ending. I thought the channel separation was right on. Again, I will not use this DVD as a reference for my audio, but certain clips of the movie will be fun to use during a demo.


----------



## thekl0wn (Jul 5, 2007)

Kelsie Grammar (sp?) as the Beast? I know Beast was supposed to be a politician, but who could take Kelsie Grammar seriously as a bad-guy?

Personally, I liked the plot, because it was a bit darker than the other two... Magneto flattening the cop cars... About as brutal as it gets.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree that this movie was demo worthy for quite a few actions scenes. There is good use of surrounds and LFE to make a standing impression on people.


----------

